# Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht



## jannisO (27. Oktober 2008)

Nach dem ich schon über 20 Jahre angeln gehe, habe ich jetzt nach dem ich das erste Mal an der Ostsee gefischt habe ,eine neue Leidenschaft entdeckt. Nun mehr stehe ich nicht mehr im Banne des Süßwassers sondern würde mich gern mehr dem Fischen in der Ostsee verschreiben. 
Mein Interesse gilt dabei nicht nur dem Pilken, sondern auch dem Brandungsangeln.
Hier nun kommt ihr ins Spiel, welche dies schon seit Jahren betreiben und einem Anfänger wie mir hoffentlich ein Paar nützliche Tipps geben könnt.
Wer von euch kennt die benannte Rute ( Mitchell Adventure2 SURF 4,24m ) und kann mir sagen, ob diese geeignet ist. Was benutzt ihr für Ruten oder zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten.
Mag sein das es solche Fragen in der Vergangenheit schon gab, jedoch kommt ja jedes Jahr was neues auf dem Markt.
Für jede sinnvolle Antwort bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Nitro (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*

Wer von euch kennt die benannte Rute

Welche Rute meins denn?


----------



## jannisO (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*

Mitchell Adventure2 SURF 4,24m 

hatte sie erst vergessen mit rein zuschreiben aber es dann geändert.


----------



## petripohl (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*

Moin Moin,
kenne die Rute leider nicht so das ich dazu nichts sagen kann. Ne gute Übersicht über die verwendeten Ruten der Boardies bekommst du hier
http://http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52796
ich hoffe das haut so hin ist mein erster eingefügter Link.
Empfehlung zu einer Rute ist ohne Preisvorstellungen glaube ich schwierig.
Also das mit dem Link klappt wohl nicht (keine Ahnung was ich da Falsch mache) mußt du Mauell zum Brandungsforum - ganz oben unter Wichtig sind einige Topics festgetakkert unter anderem Fangberichte, Veranstaltungen aber auch Brandungsruten und Brandungsrollen

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## degl (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*

@JannisO

du schreibst, das du dich dem Brandungsangeln verschreiben willst, was mich zu der Annahme verleitet, das es wohl häufiger an die Küste gehen wird

O.K. da ist es absolut verständlich, sich Gerätschaften zuzulegen, die auch ne Weile Freude bereiten.
Somit solltest du für eine gute Ruten+Rollenkombination schon 200 Okken einplanen.
Achte bei dem Wurfgewicht auf mindestens 250gr. und eine Schnurfassung bei der Rolle von 300m 0,35er...........

Shimano,DAM,Cormoran und andere haben Ruten und Rollen im Angebot(Mitchell natürlich auch) die das leisten..........

Wirklichen "Müll" wirst du da nicht finden, finden mußt du die passende Rute selber, da niemand vorhersagen kann, ob du mit deiner Auswahl, am Strand dann auch zurechtkommst:m

Jedenfalls würde ich die Mitchell Adventure Surf eher als Einsteigerrute bezeichnen(kann man später immer als Reserverute behalten).

Hatte letztens ein Flyer von Angelsport Moritz in Kaltenkirchen im Briefkasten, der eine Shimano Beastmaster für rund 80 Okken und eine Shimano Ultegra für 90 Okken im Angebot hatte.
Das wäre auch was für länger

gruß degl


----------



## Der Goldaal (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*

Hi hier isz mein Senf,

also wie Du selber schon geschrieben hast, ist eigentlich schon alles Hundert Mal gesagt. Wer etwas mehr Geld für Rute und Rolle ausgibt (das macht in der Regel der, der das Spielchen öfter spielt), der sollte die Gerätschaften vorher testen. Die Angebote vom besagten Händler in Kaltenkirchen sind zwar meistens unschlagbar, aber man sollte dann schon wissen was man kauft. liegt einem eher ein weiche oder eine harte Rute:q. und so weiter. Ich will hier bestimmt keine Werbung machen, aber da gibt es einen Händler in Neustadt an der Ostsee, die gehen mit Dir zum Wasser und da kannst Du die Materialien dann testen(ernsthafte Kaufabsichten vorausgesetzt), auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, bevor man sich in unkosten stürzt und unglücklich mit dem Material ist. Shimano ist sicherlich ne TOP MARKE aber nicht jedem liegen die doch recht harten Knüppel.


----------



## Tino (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*

Grüß Dich

So wie Goldaal schon sagt ist es am besten Du probierst die Ruten beim werfen erst aus.
Dann stellt sich die Frage ob Du lieber ne 3,90 m oder lieber eine 4,20 oder noch länger fischen willst.Richtet sich auch nach Deiner Körpergröße.Fischt Du lieber ne harte oder weiche Rute?

Das alles kannst Du im guten Fach-Geschäft bei sehr guter Beratung abklären.

Wie Goldaal schon sagte ist der Laden in Neustadt dafür bestens geeignet.


----------



## jannisO (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*

Leider komme ich erst jetzt zum Schreiben, da mich ne übelste Erkältung im Griff hat und kann mich somit bei Euch erst jetzt bedanken.
Ja ich denke ihr habt Recht damit das man es persönlich testen sollte. Wie es der Zufall will bin ich am 11.11 in Neustadt, sa meiner einer mit einem anderen Boardmitglied zum Pilken verabredet ist. Vermutlich meint ihr sogar den Laden, wo wir das Boot mieten :k
Werde mich auf jeden Fall gründlich beraten lassen.

Mario


----------



## degl (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*

Na dann bist du ja schon auf dem "richtigen Weg".........#6

Ausprobieren, vor dem Kauf, ist aller erste Sahne, findest du nicht überall.

gruß degl


----------



## Honkytonk (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*

Moin Moin,

der thread ist schon etwas älter und dem JannisO wird mein Erfahrungsbericht nicht grade weiterhelfen, aber für alle die Überlegen sich das Mitchell Set bei Ebay, Amazon und co kaufen wollen und per Google auf diesen Thread stoßen:

Ich habe mir das Set gekauft und bin vorerst damit zufrieden. Für Einsteiger ist es durchaus ausreichend, jedoch ist es kein Set für die Ewigkeit. Die Ruten machen einen sehr guten Eindruck! Stabil und gut Verarbeitet! Das Problem sind die Setrollen...sehr dünne Kunststoffverarbeitung...hat man mal einen großen fisch, denn biegt sich die Spule immer in Richtung der der Schur beim einrollen....Alles knackt und Knirscht schnell. Die Sehne habe ich nach der ersten Tour mit dem neuen Set gleich erneuert...die standart Schnur (Dunkelblau) konnte ich mit der Hand durchreißen!!!! Hab am abend 2 Vorfächer ins Wasser gesetzt!

Also nur die Ruten sind top...die Rollen habe ich immer noch und war bestimmt schon 20-30 mal los und das immer für ca. 8 h...noch halten sie...machen aber instabilen eindruck! Die Sehne ist dreck!


----------



## prime caster 01 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*

Ich sach nur wer bilich kauft kauft Zwei mal.


----------



## kerasounta (3. August 2012)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*

Kauf bloß nicht ne Rute für nen 50er....die rute wird in der Regel nicht die Performance bringen und auch nicht so lang halten wie ne 100+ Rute..

trotzdem ruhig Preise vergleichen und Erfahrungsberichte...

Für 100-150 euro würd ich immer zu einer Shakespeare K2blue metal extreme raten...absoluter Allrounder und voll die Hammerrute..

Die rute ist auch für Anfänger voll aufladbar und wird auch noch in 5 jahren uptodate sein...

Das Model ist schon 4 jahre alt und ist immer noch n hingucker..

Für lange Sessions für mich die beste Rute...!!!!
Ich habe eigentlich keine Vourteile gegen bestimmte Hersteller... 
das Einzige was bei mir Tabu ist, ist ein Klappring an der Rute...

Das find ich überhaupt nicht schön


----------



## Windelwilli (3. August 2012)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> Ich sach nur wer bilich kauft kauft Zwei mal.



Da hassu Recht, habe mir vor ca. 12 Jahren bei Moritz 2 billige Tele-Brandungsruten geholt. Kamen glaub ich so 35 Mark das Stück.
Und musste die jetzt tatsächlich wegschmeißen, da die Ringe langsam durchrosteten.
Muss ich also wieder kaufen...grummel.

Wer einen Hauch Ironie findet, darf ihn behalten. Enstspricht aber voll der Wahrheit.....


----------



## Pippa (3. August 2012)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*

Sei nicht traurig, Willi. Habe ebenfalls ein Problem mit 2 günstigen Ruten, die ich mir vor 10 bzw. 25 Jahren gekauft habe. Bei der 10-jährigen (Shakespeare) ist mir aufgefallen, dass es doch erheblich leichtere gibt. Schlimm!
Bei der 25-jährigen (Albatros) hat sich nach nur 25 Jahren im Seeluftschuppen doch tatsächlich leichter Rost an einem Ring abgesetzt. Die Rute ist kaum noch zu gebrauchen. 

Nie wieder Ruten für <300 €! Ich bin wirklich enttäuscht!


----------



## prime caster 01 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Hilfe sowie Unterstützung beim Kauf einer Brandungsrute gesucht*

Kumma die verkauf ich dir für 150 euro.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Brandungsrut...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item2573ad22c8


----------

